

NSA Documents: Attacks on VPN, SSL, TLS, SSH, Tor - diafygi
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/nsa-documents-attacks-on-vpn-ssl-tls-ssh-tor-a-1010525.html

======
diafygi
The accompanying 31C3 lecture:
[http://streaming.media.ccc.de/relive/6258/](http://streaming.media.ccc.de/relive/6258/)

The accompanying Spiegel article:
[http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/inside-the-
nsa-s...](http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/inside-the-nsa-s-war-on-
internet-security-a-1010361.html)

Also, obligatory: [https://eff.org/donate](https://eff.org/donate)

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8807318](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8807318)

